# fish list sorted by swimming levels



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

as the topic suggests, does anyone know of a website that would possibly have fish sorted by their swimming habits. trying to look for fish that hang around the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

greenfish said:


> http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/


Ty I knew it was out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manojkumardash (Jan 28, 2016)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/evenstocking.htm


----------

